# My New Waltworks!



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Just received it today! Been wanting a WW frame for several years now. This frame was largely based around my Misfit Dissent "which is a kick ass riding frame" but with a few tweaks. I basically wanted shorter CS's (16.3" with sliders slammed forward), .5 degree slacker HTA (71.5), a little more toe clearance and of course I wanted steel. Also had Walt design it around a 100mm Terralogic fork. VERY happy with how it turned out!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1967c10 (Sep 23, 2013)

Stellar looking bike, fine job!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice bike!

Love Walt's frames...good luck with it!

SPP


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very cool! The dissent is still the best riding AL frame I've ever had, I can only imagine your WW is even better!


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice bike, nicer dogs

I have a brindle boxer myself, enjoy the new bike


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments on the bike AND the dogs! Haha!

Got out on the bike today for the first time and I must say it rides great! I would say it is pretty much exactly what I was aiming for. Just a "little" less front end biased than my Misfit and the short chainstays made switchbacks a breeze.

The Terralogic fork was equally as impressive although I have a bit to learn about setting it set up.

Working with Walt was super easy and for someone as impatient/anxious as me the wait time actually seemed to just fly by!



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like the color. Great looking bike!


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Well done!
Walt and Garro are at the top of my dreambike-builder list and the gap between the two is narrowing for a number of reasons. Bikes like this are among those reasons.
Cheers,
M


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Very nice bike. I like the color. I bet the ride is fantastic.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

On paper, I wouldn't think of ever doing a frame that color but on the bike it looks very nice! Great looking bike, I'm seriously thinking about having Walt build me a frameset based off of my Karate Monkey. Can we get a build breakdown?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

davesauvageau said:


> I'm seriously thinking about having Walt build me a frameset based off of my Karate Monkey.


I'm thinking of having a ww based on my km too! Need just a tad more toe room and hopefully more rear tire clearance. Hoping the ww fork is more compliant then the km fork.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Build breakdown:

Bontrager RXL wheelset

Fox Terralogic 100mm/tapered 15mm

Truvativ Noir 170mm crankset

Formula Oro Brakes

Thomson laid back post

Terry Fly To Saddle

King Headset

SB8 rear / Ardent 2.4 front

I think that's about it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

idaz said:


> Walt and Garro are at the top of my dreambike-builder list and the gap between the two is narrowing for a number of reasons.


I thought Steve had quit taking orders?

Max, happy to see you got your frame; means one less frame in front of me  (I'm at #10 in the wait list; #9 if Mary keeps slacking) Love the color once you got it all assembled.

Steve


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

The color was kind of a funny thing. On Walt's blog there are several photos of what he referred to as "Curry Sixer". The photos appeared to be of a bright yellow 36er. I just asked him to have it powder coated the same as that one. To my surprise, when I opened the box, what I found was a frame that was more the color of what I described as Dijon mustard or yes "curry"! Haha! In any case, I actually like the color MUCH better than the bright yellow I was expecting! Another little thing was that King was out of black headsets so I went with brown. That couldn't have worked out any better as it really goes great with the frame color as well as the stancions and logos on the Fox fork. Win win for me!;-) However I can already read the writing on the wall. This is gonna cost me even more money because I'm sure it's gonna lead to a matching Chris King hubset. Haha!

One more photo from yesterday's ride.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

looks even better on the trail


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> I thought Steve had quit taking orders?


You're right, he did close the queue. My (unfounded) impression was that the queue would reopen once the existing orders were fulfilled.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

congrats! it looks great! 
are your water bottle cages touching?


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks! Yes they are touching. It makes it all but impossible to fit a bottle into the one on the seat tube. Hoping different cages will solve that issue.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

Awesome to see that you went custom for a steel frame. I think tight steel 29er frames are the way to go. I'm surprised that more big brand companies don't offer 29er hardtails in steel.


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

PS, yes I see brown Chris King hubs in your future


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations on a very nice build. How heavy is the frame? How heavy is the full build? I also had a diSSent for 4 years and loved it. I now have a Lynskey Ti frame (3.4 lbs), which is marginally less harsh. But I ride/race rigid and at 145 lbs just about any bike will be a "firm" ride.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

The frame is 4.5 pounds. I have no idea how much the full build weighs. I have primarily ridden/raced rigid since 2009 and am having to re-learn how to ride with suspension. I will say though if I were to have this frame rebuilt tomorrow I would have the geometry 100% copy my Misfit.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

4.5 lbs is really good for steel!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I think so! Especially considering that's what my aluminum Misfit weighs as well.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

idaz said:


> You're right, he did close the queue. My (unfounded) impression was that the queue would reopen once the existing orders were fulfilled.


We're on the same page then; I was hoping to get on the list *when* he opens it up again. Just making sure I didn't miss a chance to get one :thumbsup:


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> We're on the same page then; I was hoping to get on the list *when* he opens it up again. Just making sure I didn't miss a chance to get one :thumbsup:


I believe Steve is planning on opening the que again early next year. I thought it was on his blog somewhere. Twelve frames ahead of me right now. I was one of the last to get in this year on his 10th anniversary!


----------



## WilliamK (Jul 29, 2009)

I ended up going down the Waltworks path as well. Pretty proud of how this has come together.









Walt has been great to work with, offering some gentle encouragement when I strayed too far from the realms of frame reality and physics. He is eager to help, please and put whatever you want into a frame. Making the custom path a special experience, as you'd hope and expect. Thank you Walt!

Can't wait to finish it and throw the leg over.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

terrific bike William...nice result


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oooh I like that, raw finish steel frames hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Oooh I like that, raw finish steel frames hold a special place in my heart.


It wasn't a raw finish. On his first ride, the bike was so fast that the paint got sucked off!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Came in at 20lb 13oz. Damn smooth and fun bike. Far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

There are some gorgeous bikes in here!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks on behalf of all.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

thickfog said:


> Came in at 20lb 13oz. Damn smooth and fun bike. Far exceeded my expectations.


dam perfectly spec'd, looking forward to getting that cog in the mail


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

so Nice - paint reminds me of Gulden's Brown Mustard - Tasty!


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

thickfog said:


> Came in at 20lb 13oz. Damn smooth and fun bike. Far exceeded my expectations.


hot dang! that's awesome.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Waltworks Frame Steel 29er SS Hardtail Custom | eBay

Not sure if this is the same frame as the original poster. Not my auction.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, that was mine. I sold it after 5 or so months. Just couldn't come to grips with how short the wheelbase was.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

A Waltworks is my bucket list ride for sure.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Flat Ark said:


> Yep, that was mine. I sold it after 5 or so months. Just couldn't come to grips with how short the wheelbase was.


Bummer.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Just goes to show ya that the short CS movement aint always a bed of roses.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Zaskar24 said:


> I believe Steve is planning on opening the que again early next year. I thought it was on his blog somewhere. Twelve frames ahead of me right now. I was one of the last to get in this year on his 10th anniversary!


Steve Garro just announced his build list will open in January (check his blog for details). Likely to be an annual event


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Flat Ark said:


> Yep, that was mine. I sold it after 5 or so months. Just couldn't come to grips with how short the wheelbase was.


maybe the steepish HT angle - I wonder if you had gone more slack at the HT angle if you would have liked it better?


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

MMcG said:


> maybe the steepish HT angle - I wonder if you had gone more slack at the HT angle if you would have liked it better?


I think you're right. My WW has the same minimum (i.e. slammed) CS length (tire and gearing dependent) but with about a 68° head tube angle (140 mm Pike). I wouldn't say it's super high speed stable but it is manageable and totally worth the fun factor trade off.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

It may have settled it down a bit but I personally don't like slack HT bikes. I'm on a Specialized Crave SL right now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> I think you're right. My WW has the same minimum (i.e. slammed) CS length (tire and gearing dependent) but with about a 68° head tube angle (140 mm Pike). I wouldn't say it's super high speed stable but it is manageable and totally worth the fun factor trade off.


A couple of isolated geometry changes do not define the ride. The bike needs to work as a whole.

When planning a custom frame it is better to tell the builder what you do and do not like about the handling of your current/favorite bike, and what you want improved.

Then let the builder decide what needs to be done to achieve it.

I got two of my all time favorite bikes that way.


----------

